# Tuff #337 Sitting around at home!



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

This is our 8 yr old AQHA gelding, Kings Tough Skip. We bred, raised and trained this horse and still own both his sire and dam. He has been selected as a finalist in the upcoming TV series to air on HRTV in September called Americas Favorite Trail Horse. The show is to bring awareness to the Trail Horse and how great they are no matter the breed , color or discipline. If you like Tuff you can watch him on the show and see the exciting things he does during the competition. You can also like him on his facebook page Tuff#337 Americas Favorite Trail Horse. Happy trails!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww he is adorable! And so shiny


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks paintluver he is our first born male child and we are so proud of him. I have a ton more photos of him that I would like to post. Everywhere he goes folks just love his sweet dispostion. Tuff also goes to some small open shows with our special needs nephew & he is able to participate and do very well alongside of all the other kids.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

He looks amazing!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

he's beautiful! and he sounds like a special boy. i don't think i'll get that channel but if i ever run into it online i'll give it a watch!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love HRTV! I'll keep an eye out for your boy ;-)


----------



## kailyn13 (Jul 10, 2011)

he is pretty.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks equiniphile and everyone! Tuff is one of those once in a life time horses and we are so blessed that he came along in our life and time.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

*More Photos of Tuff#337 Americas Favorite Trail Horse*










Here is a promo of Tuff #337 that was done for The Americas Favorite Trail Horse Competition










This photo was taken at the Franklin Family Ranch in Blanco, Texas where the filming of Americas Favorite Trail horse was located.








Here is Tuff at home just taking it easy.








Tuff at home.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is Tuff with his parents. His sire is on the left the palomino -Skipa Quincy Image and his dam on the right- Kings Tough Journey


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! What a great looking horse you have yourself there! Looks forward to hearing more about him, and seeing more pics!!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Love the picture of him with his sire and dame!


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks , we are very proud of him. Here is a link thats cute with him and his sire ponying for the first time. You can tell the stallion is thinking why are you leading me around? lol




http://http://youtu.be/Dfm_3s75x3M


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

so cute! ill keep an eye out for that episode!


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I am definitely going to watch this show!


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

is this a stupid question.. But would i get that channel in Australia?


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

ilovemymare.... I dont know about Australia but I do know you can subscribe to HRTV channel on the internet. Google HRTV, they have a lot of horse type programs. There is some horse racing on there also. Dish Network carries it and some cable companies carry it. At this time Directv does NOT carry it. We are going to switch to Dish in the very near future just so we will be able to get it.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh , I almost forgot here is a promo for the Americas Favorite Trail Horse thats on you tube. 



 It gives you some info on the show. Look for Tuff & Joe, white shirt , black hat towards the end of the video going sideways over a log.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely horse who looks so at ease with his rider. Just a perfect picture of horse/man ship.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy you have there!!


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

I just could not resist posting these photos for you guys...
This is Tuff as a baby with his mom.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Has anyone seen the article on Tuff and Joe Most in Americas Horse Magazine from AQHA? Its in the August edition. 
Here is a link for a copy (if the link works.)
https://acrobat.com/#d=Edni*t9g9PvQxf*Dx5XntA


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Good Luck, I'll be rooting for you*

Go Tuff #337


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is so handsome. I love how he looks like his mama but has a similar stripe as his dad.


----------



## BaukjeSpirit (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautifull horse! I love his tricks


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

He is a perfect mix of mum&dad if you look at them next to each other... I'll be rooting for him! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks to all of you! Great news Americas Horse a publication by AQHA did an article on Tuff in their August issue of their magazine. Here is the text from the article.

WHO'S 
_YOUR_
​​FAVORITE
TRAIL HORSE?
FORTY ​
​
AMERICAN QUARTER HORSES ARE AMONG THE FINALISTS
​​to ​
​
be "America's Favorite Trail Horse." The competition,
sponsored by the American Competitive Trail Horse Association,
will ​​
air weekly on HRTV, beginning September 13, and viewers
will ​​
be able to vote for their favorite horse at _www.actha.us._
​​​​​​The owners of one of those horses e-mailed us, asking for
support. Now, we're not picking favorites ... but the Most
family of Madison, North Carolina, had some pretty relevant
remarks abour their favorite breed.
Kings Tough Skip "is an excellent example of the American
Quarter Horse, and I believe AQHA would be proud to claim
him," Penny Most writes. " ​
​
'Tuff' is an all-around horse that
does many activities well. In addition to trail riding, he also
works cattle at ranch sortings, takes care of our special-needs
nephew at his local FFA shows and is always the star at any
event. Plus he is JUStso darned cute, everyone just loves him.
We bred, raised and trained Tuff and still own both his sire
and dam."
Penny concludes: "It would just seem fitting for America's
Favorite Trail Horse to be an American Quarter Horse."​
​


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is Tuff with the Slayer. Tuff visited a truck/tractor pull and got to meet one of the stars of the event. Driven by Johnny Gott


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Tuff watchers, This week was Tuffs episode on HRTV for Americas Favorite Trail Horse! Please go to www.actha.tv and vote Tuff#337 & Joe Most! Thanks for your support to get our cute little horse into the top ten finals! You have today and tomorrow only to vote.


----------

